
Get Ready for Pharmaceutical-Grade Magic Mushroom Pills - memexy
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/9355vd/get-ready-for-pharmaceutical-grade-magic-mushroom-pills-v27n2
======
rantwasp
> Johns Hopkins researchers have claimed they've paid labs $7,000 to $10,000
> per gram of psilocybin, whereas the street price of magic mushrooms is
> around $10 per gram.

apples to oranges. the question is: how much psilocybin is in those 10$ worth
of mushrooms

at 2% (extremely powerful) of a 5grams dried mushrooms that’s 0.1g of
psilocybin for 10$. that means 1 gram of psilocybin is 100$ if you were to buy
the mushrooms. consider that average mushrooms are not even close to 2% so
it’s most likely 3-400$. so you’re paying 10-20x for pharmaceutical grade
which is not surprising at all.

~~~
derbOac
That's still 10-20x the cost plus the financial and other costs of the
prescription services.

The problem is taking something that people have found deep benefit from,
criminalizing it, and then reintroducing it at a profit for a designated
monopoly.

Few things are as blatantly illustrative of the nature of some of the problems
with the US health care system. It's a form of health appropriation.

~~~
rantwasp
that's true. it's also true that as soon as the substance itself is going to
be decriminalized people will have a cheaper alternative in the mushrooms
themselves (think about it as off-brand, original drugs)

